# Interstate 10 Closed at TX/LA border SL ?



## Benny (Mar 15, 2016)

TX DOT closed I10 at the TX/LA border today due to flooding and rising water. Has the SL been diverted yet?

Thanks

Benny


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 15, 2016)

Already another topic about this...


----------



## jebr (Mar 15, 2016)

Further discussion here:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/67391-tx-la-consider-closing-i-10/


----------

